# kottenheim trail?



## PFox (16. September 2009)

hallo 
ich habe von dem poisencup gelesen. der 1. lauf war ja in kottenheim... kann mir jemand erklären wo die strecke genau ist oder besser noch bei google.maps etc. zeigen 

vielen dank


----------



## Trailfrog (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

also ich kenne die Strecke vom Kottenheimer Poison-Cup.
Meld dich einfach mal bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist jmd. in Mühlheim am 18. bei der CTF dabei?
Da würde ich auch mal gerne die Strecke abfahren


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2009)

PFox schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe von dem poisencup gelesen. der 1. lauf war ja in kottenheim... kann mir jemand erklären wo die strecke genau ist oder besser noch bei google.maps etc. zeigen
> 
> vielen dank


http://www.google.de/search?q=Kotte...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## PFox (6. Oktober 2009)

mmh bei dem link kann man ja nicht den streckenverlauf sehen oder? also ich find den nicht ^^


----------



## rheinbiker (7. Oktober 2009)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ist jmd. in Mühlheim am 18. bei der CTF dabei?
> Da würde ich auch mal gerne die Strecke abfahren


 
so wie´s aussieht, werde ich die kleine Runde mal mitfahren.
Muß nach meinem Unfall erst mal wieder langsam anfangen...


----------



## PFox (8. Oktober 2009)

ist so ne ctf auch was für einsteiger?


----------



## Cattie (8. Oktober 2009)

Warum nicht? Jeder in seinem Tempo würde ich sagen.


----------



## PFox (14. Oktober 2009)

mhh okay


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. Oktober 2009)

gerade ctf's sind was für einsteiger. du kannst dein eigenes tempo fahren, pausen einlegen, technische teile noch einmal fahren bis es klappt. keiner bedrängt dich. kein links vorbei ruf usw.. also perfekt für einsteiger. dafür sind sie da.


----------



## PFox (15. Oktober 2009)

ahh okay das hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer67 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo PFox,
ich bin vom Andernacher Radclub. Wir fahren mit einer kleinen Truppe von ca. 5-7 Leuten die CTF. Wir treffen uns um 9 uhr mit dem Bike am Trampolino und fahren dierekt an der Nette in die Strecke rein. Dann fahren wir wahrscheinlich die 32er Runde und steigen wieder aus. Du kannst uns gerne anschließen. Wir sind ein gemischter Haufen von 13-41 Jahren und fahren sicher ein gemäßigtes Tempo.
Gruß
wanderer67


----------



## PFox (16. Oktober 2009)

An welchen Tagen fahrt ihr denn immer? 
WÜrde passen weil ich aus andernach komme.


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. Oktober 2009)

hey bis 41, da würde ich ja auch noch rein passen. leider bin ich aber immer noch etwas kränklich. und die tour am 24.10. ab braubach will ich natürlich nicht verpassen. was ist denn mit euch am 24.10, keine lust ?


----------



## wanderer67 (16. Oktober 2009)

@ PFox
    während der Sommerzeit fahren wir Donnerstag um 17:30 und Sonntag um 10:00
    Treffpunkt Mennonitenfriedhof oberhalb von Eich
    ab dem 1. Nov. fahren wir zu anderen Zeiten, aber wann steht noch in den Sternen

@ dicke wade
    wenn ich die Arbeitszeiten eines Beamten hätte, dann müßte ich nicht immer 
    Samstags die Straße kehren!


----------



## Cattie (16. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es bei so einer CTF eigentlich auch etwas zu gewinnen?


----------

